# VIP Platinum Photos



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm attempting to collect and sort the photos we will be using for the logo competition. VIP platinum photos should go here. For those of you who have posted in other photo agreement areas, I may pull some of the photos for this thread. 

VIP Plats:

BlueGiants
Leaf
TinysMom
Jenson
Timetowaste
elfmommy
mouse_chalk
TinysMom
GoinBacktoCali
tundrakatiebean
YukonDaisy
Bransworld
Pet_Bunny
Slavetoabunny


Please let me know if I've left you out.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

TinysMom


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Mouse_Chalk

Dotty:













Chalk:














Barney:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

BlueGiants:

































Nova on the couch. She is over 2 ft. long and weighs 17 lbs.








Venus babies - 4 weeks old Flemish







Eric the red as a baby!







Eric the Red! Mini Rex buck (now 3 1/2 months old)








That's Lil Bit! My "not-so-little" survivor!








Nova on the bench (With my concete Lop! LOL!)








Sunny Oaks Bringin' Sec C Back (LOL! Blue Mini Rex Buck) 








Sec-C Back!







Chunky Monkey (Nuthin' good on TV!) Broken Blue Mini Rex








Kimo, white Flemish Giant (3 months old)


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Mouse and Chalk:







Mouse:







Snowy:







Snowy and Barney:






Some more of Chalk I've never posted before:













Can you make any use of Snowy enjoying some parsley?







And I will add this one of Dotty to even it up a bit:






















Mouse:
















Barney:

















And Snowy:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

bransworld:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

YukonDaisy:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you want us to post our photos?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

yes, that would help a lot!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

tundrakatiebean


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 7, 2009)

Pet_Bunny:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Elfmommy asked me to post some of my pictures here - I think it is because I have so many of them to go through.

I want to add something before I share them - two things really..
Use them - don't use them - crop them & edit them - it doesn't matter to me either way. I won't feel hurt if they're edited - I won't feel hurt if they're not used. I'm just putting them in here for y'all to pick from and decide what to offer for the contest or whatever...
I was hesitant to put Tiny's photo in here - I have others of him I love also...don't feel like you have to put his photos in the selection of photos to choose from. However, I realized that we could put some bunny's picture in the thread - have the logo made - and that bunny pass away suddenly. It seems like we've lost too many of them in sudden deaths. So - I am including Tiny - feel free to remove him if you want - no hard feelings on my part..














































Puckina - Puck & Milina's daughter


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you, Peg! I love your photos! I wasn't sure about including Tiny or not, I know how close he is to your heart. I'm glad you decided to include his photos.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 8, 2009)

Y'all are welcome to any photos of Tiny - and can edit them if you need them cropped, etc. No problems - I think he'd be happy to be included.

Not only is he close to my heart - on days like today I swear he STOLE my heart. Oh well...I'll just go on being heartless... 

Seriously - anything of mine that ya'll want - and any editing you need to do - I trust ya!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2009)

1,000s more, but there are some  feel free to use any in my blogs


----------

